# Test Cricket, England



## Bellbird (Jun 25, 2022)

Black Caps on back foot as series sweep beckons for England.​New Zealander Brent McCullum, England's new Test Cricket Coach, shines for England. 
' 
England vs New Zealand, 3rd Test, Day 3 Highlights: England On Top As New Zealand 5 Down At Stumps.

"No more than what Kiwis expected from Brent."


----------

